# Questions on Starting Up as a Professional Photographer



## Shelbsie (May 14, 2016)

Hi, 

My husband and I have been contemplating a move where I would have to get a new job. People have told me many times that I should be a photographer for a living, and I love doing it, and would love to do it as a career. I was wondering if y'all could tell me, yes go for it, or no, don't go for it...or go for it, but get a part time job to make ends meet. I'm very scared about it not being a steady income. The town is a smaller town: Population: 2,299. There are several surrounding cities to reach out to as well, including one slightly larger: Population: 41,889. I have a very...VERY limited budget... so I will have to start with what I have which is a Canon T3i and a 50mm f/1.8...the kit lens 24-70 mm... and a 70-200 mm f/2.8. I have done quite a bit for family and friends and a few random people through word of mouth. My question is, would you go for it? Also, what would be the best way to get it started? (attached a few of my pictures to help you judge if I should go for it)


----------



## john.margetts (May 14, 2016)

If you need a steady income any self-employment will let you down in the first few years. Not only do you need the kit (you haven't mentioned lighting!) you also need to advertise in some way to get the business in. New businesses frequently make a loss in the first year until you have developed a good enough reputation to both get enough customers and the ability to charge enough.


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2016)

Agree ^^!!!  You have a couple of options:  You can set yourself up as a professional, in which case you can expect to burn through about $10,000 in things like insurance, lawyers & accountants fees, advertising, additional gear, etc, you can go the weekend warrior route where all you really need is a little more on the lighting side, plus insurance, licenses, etc or you can keep doing it for fun.  

There's absolutely NO reason not to try it, but if you need actual income, than any sort of entrepreneurship venture isn't going to be a good choice, and photography is one of the worst of them all.  The images you've posted show better than average camera control, but still indicate a lack of serious experience.  My suggestion would be to spend another year or two honing your skills and building your equipment 'til you have a better all-around set-up and then go for it, but people have done it with less than you have now, so... what the hell.  Why not?


----------



## Shelbsie (May 14, 2016)

you have both confirmed my concerns...I will find a job and keep doing it on the side and learning and build a better equipment pot! Thanks!


----------



## Designer (May 14, 2016)

Shelbsie said:


> My question is, would you go for it? Also, what would be the best way to get it started?


I probably would go for it if I were so inclined.  I should warn you that I'm not the best one to give financial advice.

Better get at least a part-time job, and maybe a full-time job if you can have weekends off.  Weekends are when most other people will be available for pictures anyway, so you're not missing out on much during the week.  

When you get settled, join everything.  Do the social butterfly thing.  Meet the neighbors, meet the shopkeepers, meet the folks at work, meet the country club set, meet the quilters, meet everybody.  Don't push your business card into their hand first thing, but casually mention photography in small talk, and give them a card if they ask for one. 

Have your portfolio online with the URL on your business card.   You'd be surprised at how much photography business you can do while still gainfully employed.  The best way to look at your photography business is for the tax advantages.  So you can upgrade your equipment as you get money for it, and deduct legitimate business expenses.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2016)

Your #1 priority should be acquiring basic and fundamental business management and salesmanship skills.
Starting a Business

Are you now, or will you move to, somewhere in the USA? US Small Business Administration -  Resources
Does it get cold and snowy there in the winter?
Does it get hot and humid in the summer?
Do you plan on having a photography studio so you can shoot regardless the weather?

Priority #2 - A well researched, written business/marketing plan.
You will need to determine your probable cost of doing business (CODB) and cost of goods sold (COGS).
Part of your CODB is the salary you pay yourself. 
If you would like to make a full-time income of $2100 a month before income and social security taxes (25,200 a year) your business would need to have yearly revenue of about $100,000 a year ($8340 a month, average).
Retail photography tends to be seasonal. How seasonal depends on where you are, even if you have a studio. Without a studio you can lose a lot of 'shooting days' to weather.
Note: Many homeowners insurance policies do not cover liability type stuff that happens when conduction a business in your home. In fact most home owners policies won't cover your camera gear if you use it for business. For business coverage of your camera gear check into adding a Inland Marine policy rider.


> If you fail to plan, plan to fail.



Out of your business revenue you may have to pay state payroll taxes, state workers compensation insurance premiums, state unemployment insurance premiums, state use taxes, and more.
Where ever you are the city/state may require you have  business liability insurance. Even if you're not required to have it, not having business liability is not recommended.

If the terms CODB and COGS are not familiar to you need to learn a lot more about what it takes to fund and keep any kind of business going.
Retail photography is a luxury service. People do not need photos made by a photographer to survive.
You will need to know how to market and promote your business so a constant and steady stream of people book you to make photographs for them.
Price accordingly and market/promote to the 15% of the population that holds 85% of all the money.

As a self-employed business owner you will have very little time for family and friends.
A majority of your time will need to be devoted to routine business tasks.


----------



## KC1 (May 14, 2016)

Starting a business is always a good idea if you are set up to have no income for at least 5 years, and have the capital to invest and expect a loss that you will need to pay as you go to keep the business going until it takes hold and starts to grow on it's own with your 12 to 18 hours a day put into it.
It can be very rewarding if you are able to do it and get past the period of loss and no income.
After you get things going well, you can hire accountants, public relations people, additional photographers, and act as a manager and overseer, and eventually, hire a general manager to do that part and then, after 15 years or so, you can take a few weeks off a year and relax.


----------



## Gary A. (May 14, 2016)

To be honest ... As a former pro, I am not impressed with the few images you posted.  In a small market there may be less competition but also less opportunities.  I would intern/work with a successful pro just to learn the ropes of the biz and glean as much as you can from the photo savy expert.


----------



## chuasam (May 16, 2016)

Your pictures are okay but it's always the business aspect that's the hardest


----------



## table1349 (May 17, 2016)

Read this.  5 Mistakes Even Professional Photographers Make

Photography is only 10% of running a photography business.


----------

